# If you have a choice



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Hi Ladies
Hope you are all well? 
I have a question we are waiting for our NHS 1st consultation but have been told it could be a long wait, my question is if you had the money to go private for your very 1st tx would you? I have been given the opportunity to do this, I have been given a wonderful gift and told to spend it on something important to make me happy (which this is to me) but I am in two minds - I know this may sound really stupid to some people but my concerns are what if it does not work - I would have spent this amazing gift on heartbreak also would it ruin my chances of having tx on the NHS?
I would really love to hear what your opinions are about this. The strange thing is all I keep thinking is this gift was meant to be like fate? I am so confused


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi May

I think the norm from referral to starting treatment is on average 6 months in some areas, so it's not as long as you might think, I would look into your specific hospital, at mine there's a 3 month wait for test results but then things move pretty quick

My understanding Is if you choose to have a private cycle it gets knocked off your NHS allowance, do you know how many you get? Check incase it's 1, some areas are 3 including mine

I would be tempted to wait and think when what you could do with the money if you save it for when your baby comes along, that money could pay for you to take time off work for maternity and take the financial pressure off

It's your choice but if it was a case of spending 7-8k to bring things forward 6 months I would wait

Good luck with whatever you decide

Lilly xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

it depends on your age and potentially your partner's age is time an issue?

i was referred for nhs investigations in august 2011 having previously tried to get help but not getting any further than blood tests. i was sent for a hsg in the autumn but made to wait from november to january for the 'results' at which point i finally got to see a consultant who immediately told me they wouldn't help me at all because of my age and that since i didn't qualify for ivf there was no point them doing further investigations and i should just go away and accept a 'diagnosis' of 'unexplained infertility'. This had taken 6 months of my life! They could have told me that in the august! i begged the consultant to tell me what to do and eventually he said we could go to a private clinic and told us how to do that. So i went end jan 2012 to private clinic and had to wait til feb to see their consultant and then aftr blood tests it was the end of march before i could start an ivf cycle. 

august 2011 to march 2012 is a long time! it was may before i got my negative test result and heard i had to wait to try again... started my next cycle the last day of august....

i just want you to think about the timescales. if you are young it is worth waiting for nhs help but even privately there's no quick solution... don't let the nhs waste your precious time if you can't spare it. i'm just waiting on my transfer for my third cycle and i'm 43 already it's scary. i wish i had done this ten years ago but nobody explained any of it.. i had no idea of the bigger picture beyond 'relax and it will happen'.... 

in your situation i reckon if i was over 34 i'd take the cash and get treatment fast as i could! but it's something you have to think about if you're much younger and have time to spare.


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Thanks Ladies for your advice and I think both of your views are exactly what I am thinking there are both pros & cons I think that is why I am confused - I am 30 and DH is 34 so we are young and I know in my heart the best thing to do is to wait get the NHS tx and I don't want to reduce my allowance of TX but again its the waiting times as I have heard lots of people say how long it takes in our area and that they are in no rush - why should they care!! 
Thank you xx


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

I would agree with both the ladies above, it depends on how much time you think you have and how much you need the NHS funding. 

Check with your PCT how many funded cycles you're entitled to and whether or not a private cycle would mean you would lose some or all of your allowance. The timescale for NHS treatment is also different everywhere - I have just started my first cycle (in July) and first visited my GP to make initial enquiries in April last year. In just over a year, I've been diagnosed, treated (had a tube removed) and started treatment. I didn't think that was long to wait at all, but of course it depends on your age/situation and the time you have, and how quick your local PCT is. I would definitely check average waiting times in your area.

It depends on time and money, really. If you have money and no time, consider private. If you have time but no money, consider the NHS funding available for you. I know you have the money for one funded cycle but think ahead; if it were unsuccessful (though nobody wants to think that way), would you be able to pay for a second?


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi May
I agree with Goldbunny. It depends on your age and how much time you have! You say you are 30 - well then I would wait for the NHS cycle and see if you can get it done for free. Going private is expensive, but in hindsight I wish I had gone straight for private treatment instead of doing 3 IUIs and 1 IVF on the NHS. You have to remember that the NHS is there for life saving treatment, all the funding goes to saving lives, not making lives. So while the NHS fertility services are as good as they can be, and we are lucky to have a national health service that offers this (USA has no such service), I really dont think that is the area NHS put their time and effort into. They try their best but it does not compare to the treatment you get in a private facility. But time is on your side, so the choice is yours. Good luck with your decision. And you need to consider that it may take 2 or 3 treatments before it works.


----------



## AMAM (May 8, 2013)

Thanks loopee8 - I hope everything goes well on the 8th - keeping you in my thoughts
I never thought it would be such a decision but I think as much I want to push things forward and not wait for the NHS I think I will see what the next few months bring and get my "free" tx and then re-think.
Thank you so much for your opinions it has really helped - love to you all xxx


----------

